# Abu Garcia 6500 Green Mag Elite CT C3



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

For sale is a Abu Garcia 6500 Green Mag Elite. This real is made in Sweden. Get ready for Drum season this spring!

Mechanically 9 out of 10. This reel has been serviced after every trip to the Outer Banks and is in great working order.

Cosmetically 6.5 out of 10. There is some rash on the side plates and the magnet indicator sticker is worn. Pictures should give you a good idea as to the cosmetic condition.

This reel has the Abu Garcia power handle. Again, this reel has been maintained properly. There is no rust or corrosion present - just some rash from fishing use.

I would like $100 and the buyer pays actual shipping cost to your door. Money order only please.


----------

